# Speedvagen Watch 09..... who's expecting?



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Who else is anxiously awaiting arrival of their 09 CX Vagens? 

My wife has one on the way and she's pretty pumped about it. It's a "surprise me", so we have no clue what it's gonna look like. (Guys at our local shop are taking bets)

We're planning on not opening the box up at first and then taking it down to the shop for an unveiling! 

Anyway, they should be showing up in the next couple of weeks, if everything is still on time. 

Post up if you want to discuss the torment of having to wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Me...


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Maybe it's just me but I just can't get that excited about a bicycle. If I have a big race/ride coming up or am going on a riding trip I get psyched but I put the bike lust thing away a long ago. Don't get me wrong, I have some pretty sweet bikes, six to be exact, but in the end they are just tools I use to have some of the greatest times of my life. To each his own.


----------



## joness (Dec 6, 2006)

I have an '08 'vagen and am STILL excited about it. I have 10 bikes, and if you told me I had to get rid of 9 of them I would end up with the Speedvagen.


----------



## mtb_frk (Feb 17, 2007)

Lucky.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

JJ_008 said:


> Me...


Details? Color, build, etc.


----------



## cyklopath (Feb 24, 2007)

> Maybe it's just me but I just can't get that excited about a bicycle


Yup... its just you : )


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Corndog said:


> Details? Color, build, etc.


I got a "suprise me" with the new SRAM force, EDGE 68's with Chris King hubs, and the rest of the carbon stuff that came in the kit package. I also got the painted stem, Ti Eggbeaters, and the Fango tubulars. 

What is your build?


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I bought a case of Stone IPA tonight and it came with a DVD about the brewery and the brewer's philosophy on brewing, production and business. It's well done, genius from a promotional perspective, and very entertaining. I saw this thread earlier which is probably why it reminded me of Vanilla, hence I returned to this thread. They both do things the 'right' way; they do things properly the first time, and do it for the love of it. 

I'm not trying to start a flame war, of carbon vs. steel; both have their place. I also understand a Vagen or Vanilla are beyond most of our economic reach (yet alone an A bike and a pit bike), but still, it should be recognized when a group takes pride and produces such art. 

I look forward to seeing pics of all your new bikes. Enjoy. I'm very jealous.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

JJ_008 said:


> I got a "suprise me" with the new SRAM force, EDGE 68's with Chris King hubs, and the rest of the carbon stuff that came in the kit package. I also got the painted stem, Ti Eggbeaters, and the Fango tubulars.
> 
> What is your build?


She didn't get one of the build kits, as we have too many parts laying around as is. She also chose surprise me. Sucks that they are going to be the last to ship. I'm sure it will be worth the wait though. 

Build will be: 

CK headset
Record 10 speed shifters
Chorus RD
Chorus crank with 39T single ring
4Ti Eggs
SLR saddle
Syntace F99 stem with Ti bolts
Easton EC90 Equipe Pro carbon bar

Primary race wheels will be her 404 Tubulars with Rhinos. But we have a lot of wheelsets with different tires glued up. 

Obviously colors of saddle/bartape/headsets/etc will have to hold off until the thing shows up, since we have no idea what it's going to look like. 

Her now "pit bike" is a really sweet Scandium Lapierre that weights just a tad over 15lbs in race trim. The steel bike is going to add a bit of weight, but she's really excited to get something that should fit really well. Plus the workmanship of the Vagens are top notch. 

I just hope we measured her saddle height correctly  If not... I'm in more than a little trouble to say the least


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

euro-trash said:


> I bought a case of Stone IPA tonight and it came with a DVD about the brewery and the brewer's philosophy on brewing, production and business. It's well done, genius from a promotional perspective, and very entertaining. I saw this thread earlier which is probably why it reminded me of Vanilla, hence I returned to this thread. They both do things the 'right' way; they do things properly the first time, and do it for the love of it.
> 
> I'm not trying to start a flame war, of carbon vs. steel; both have their place. I also understand a Vagen or Vanilla are beyond most of our economic reach (yet alone an A bike and a pit bike), but still, it should be recognized when a group takes pride and produces such art.
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of all your new bikes. Enjoy. I'm very jealous.


I am a "carbon" guy, but _good is good_. The material doesn't make it good (it can help, but a crap carbon or steel bike- is still crap).

I am not much for the steel bikes as a rule, but the Vanilla and especially the Sach cross bikes really transcend materials debates and go into the core of what a cross bike *should* be. Although, they are so nice you worry people may not use them for their true calling- to be raced hard in terrible conditions. That would be wrong.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

Corndog said:


> She didn't get one of the build kits, as we have too many parts laying around as is. She also chose surprise me. Sucks that they are going to be the last to ship. I'm sure it will be worth the wait though.
> 
> Build will be:
> 
> ...


I never thought about the saddle/bartape/headsets/hub/etc colors since they are putting the bike together. I am sure it will be wild.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

I want pics.


----------



## crankles (Sep 25, 2007)

All I ask is that you post lots of pics...

I thought the 07 paint was sweet, but the 08 "surprise me" was over-the-top. and powder to boot.

and the real zinger, the paint is the "crappiest" part of the whole package!


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

JJ_008 said:


> I got a "suprise me" with the new SRAM force, EDGE 68's with Chris King hubs, and the rest of the carbon stuff that came in the kit package. I also got the painted stem, Ti Eggbeaters, and the Fango tubulars.
> 
> What is your build?


I'm waiting as well, pretty much the same build as you. Only DT swiss hubs (figured I'd give them a shot, I have king hubs on other bikes, love it), and I'll throw frogs on it. Can't wait.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Any idea when you'll have them?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

They said the Surprise Me's will ship by the end of the month. They are the last batch to go to paint. The green color ones should start showing up really soon.


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

hopefully back from paint and shipping by the end of aug.


----------



## davas (May 4, 2008)

How much do the painted stems set you back? I've always thought that those make the speedvagens look REALLY good.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

davas said:


> How much do the painted stems set you back? I've always thought that those make the speedvagens look REALLY good.


If I remember correctly, it is a $150 option.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

I picked mine up today. It's absolutely amazing. I only rode it in the near by park, but it feels good. No pictures, since I don't want to ruin the surprise for the people who haven't received their bike/frame.


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm hoping to get down there next week and pick mine up. 

Vanilla may have let the cat out of the bag anyway. New pic up on the Speedvagen site. It looks smokin hot.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

yo_eddy said:


> Congratulations! I'm hoping to get down there next week and pick mine up.
> 
> Vanilla may have let the cat out of the bag anyway. New pic up on the Speedvagen site. It looks smokin hot.


I didn't see a picture on the Speedvagen website that looked like mine.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for not posting the pics. Ours will be here on Friday  Stupid holiday weekend!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife's is out for delivery at the moment! Thanks for no one spoiling the fun.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

Come on you guys, let's get some photo's up. This thread really is worthless without pics


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

This weekend! We should be some of the last people to get theirs, based on the time delivery took from shipping date. Hold on... it will be worth the wait


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

I picked mine up today. Stunning. I think only one more US one for delivery and that one should be delivered next weekend. Then it should be OK to post up some pics.

I just did a quick tour through the park near the shop. Just felt perfect. Tomorrow, I'll put it through it's paces on some local single track, then first race on Sunday


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

Can't we just type SV SPOILER at the top of the page? If the ONE guy happens to sign on he will have been warned. Come on already! It is killing those of us who live vicariously through those of you getting these bikes.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, we got ours and it is pretty nice. The Surprise me color is very understated and classy. 

But we are little disappointed on the finish quality. There are a few places on the frame where the decals were not fully adhered to the frame before the clear coat was applied. So, now the decals have pealed up on the edges. This isn't such a big deal, but we're worried that if they peal up more, they will pull the clear coat off of the frame in those spots. 

Also, the speedvagen decal on the fork leg is bubbled up and the edges are pealing up in about 7 spots all around it. This again is only an issue because it is under clear coat. 

My wife was really excited to get this frame and is still really excited about it. She can't stop talking about what color headset, hubs, etc she wants to put on it. But now she's worried about the long term durability of the finish. She's written an email to Sacha about it, so we'll see what they say.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh forgot to say.... weight came in at 1770grams, and that includes the seat post assembly! Simply amazing. That's like a 3.5 lb frame if you don't count the seat post.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad to report that Sacha got back to us overnight (within a couple hours actually) and all is well on the frame front. Basically reassured us that if anything starts happening to the finish, they'll take care of it. Or if at the end of the season it just bugs her... they'll get it fixed up. Can't really ask for anymore than that! First rate company to say the least. I'll try to get some pics up soon. We're off to a race this weekend though, so it might not be up till tomorrow.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

I raced mine today. I love it even more now!


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Not to be the guy who pisses in the cherios but for over 3 grand the decals should at least be spot on, not just reassurance that if something happens they will take care of it. I think that is BS and most of you would not stand for that in a $1000 complete bike let alone this.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

slim 83 said:


> Not to be the guy who pisses in the cherios but for over 3 grand the decals should at least be spot on, not just reassurance that if something happens they will take care of it. I think that is BS and most of you would not stand for that in a $1000 complete bike let alone this.



You need to chill out... no need for you to have posted anything negative like this in the thread, since you have NO first hand knowledge of the specific issues we had on the frame OR the suggested remedies. It really should have been enough and end of story when I said that we are happy with the response we got back from Sacha (who emailed us within a couple hours of us getting ahold of him)... since _we_ are the ones with the frame. 

I'm honestly now even regretting posting anything about the small finish issues because of BS like you just posted. Stop being a hater. 

Yes, in an Idea world they would have been perfect from the start. But, things happen and can get overlooked, especially when a large number of frames (for a small operation) go out in a short amount of time. We are thrilled with how the frame looks as is and even more thrilled with the suggested fixes from the crew at the Workshop. 

There wasn't just reassurance that if something happens that it will be taken care of, which for a Company like Vanilla is actually more than enough for me. It was, race the piss out of it this season and send it back at the end if the decals are an even "an annoyance" and they will redo the finish. Considering the frame will be thrashed on all season and the finish is going to show the signs of use.... that's more than fair. We could send it in now... but the race season is here!

Is that good enough for you?? Because it's more than enough for us, and seeing how we are the ones we own the frame.... I think that's the end of the story. :thumbsup:


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

Damn dude did you forget to put the seat on your bike before you rode it? I am not hating and I am glad he is taking care of you. It surprises me that you had an issue with something of that price.


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

It's a discussion forum. Dude had every right to respond to your post and his response was appropriate given what you wrote. If he's "hating" you're being overly defensive.


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

pictures needed


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

But we are little disappointed on the finish quality. There are a few places on the frame where the decals were not fully adhered to the frame before the clear coat was applied. So, now the decals have pealed up on the edges. This isn't such a big deal, but we're worried that if they peal up more, they will pull the clear coat off of the frame in those spots. 


Yeah, just not sure what you expect people to think (or write)when you write that? When I read that ,my expectation was that the frame to be re-painted at a time of my choice (end of season). It is tough, not impossible, to pay more than 3k for a frame. What you are paying for in that 3k is picture perfect work in all areas. From what you described, most would agree you did not receive it. I get pissed when the tread on my Grifo starts peeling off the casing. Call me crazy but...
BTW-I live in the PACNW and have seen my fair share of Vanilla's and the work has been excellent.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Ok, the whole "Hater" comment was really just a joke, sorry it came off in a poor way. 

Obviously when paying that kind of money for a frame it _should_ be perfect. But, I totally understand that things do happen.... even to good companies. How they respond to it is often what defines a great company though. 

The offer to re do the finish on the bike, after a season of racing on it is as best a response as we could hope for given the situation and timing. It would have been better if it would have been noticed prior to shipping it out, we could have easily waited an extra week so it could have been fixed. 

My wife took some pics last night when we were starting to build it up and I'll post them here. One new thing we just now noticed was the decals on the head tube don't line up with the matching ones on the fork leg. 

It's really a shame, because Vagens are VERY rare in this part of the country. I think we saw a couple at the USGP races last year and obviously a small handful at Nationals down in KC. The first thing people are noticing about this one are the screwed up decals.... especially the ones on the fork. 

The actual finish (other than decals and clear coat) on the bike is near perfect.... work quality on the frame is beyond description as well. Geometry should be spot on..... she can't wait to finish the build and get to ride and race the bike. It's gonna be a rocket!

Remember, the decals are under the clear coat... otherwise we'd just pull them off and not worry about it!

************
EDIT:

I removed the pictures as they seemed to just be giving other people something to complain and trash talk abou. That was *not* the intention of us posting them or our comments on the finish issues. We just wanted to know if anyone else out there were having similar problems and to give examples of what we were talking about. 

Sacha has been great to us on this from the beginning and I really don't want this to reflect poorly on them. I've tried very hard to show they are taking care of us.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

Uggghh, man that sucks. If that fork is in the correct position and that is how the decals line up that is unfair. I feel for you.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

spacemanrides said:


> Uggghh, man that sucks. If that fork is in the correct position and that is how the decals line up that is unfair. I feel for you.


Oh believe me.... that fork is lined up straight....

I honestly didn't expect the Vagen to have _any_ decals on it. They have never used decals in the past, and still on the website state that the graphics are done with powder coat. 

I'd be really curious to see other's surprise me frames and the stock colors from this year. Post them up if you have them, please!


----------



## slim 83 (Jul 6, 2008)

That really sucks. And to be honest from your description before I did not think it was that bad, just some ripples in the decals. After seeing the pics I amazed none of that was caught before being shipped. It is good that they are taking care of you.

Best of luck to you and your wife and good luck this season, I am sure she will not be as concerned with riding it now that it will get new powder after the season.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

My SV when I brought it home.


----------



## Britishbane (Mar 4, 2009)

gorgeous, both of them. I love the understated, minimal graphics look.


----------



## Sacha White (May 25, 2005)

Corndog,

I agree that it sucks and I am as disappointed as you are. 

We did several tests for this scheme and did not run into any of the problems that have come up with your bike, so I'm eager to see what is going on that is causing the de-lamination with your lady's frame.

The only thing that can be done at this point is to fix it.

Like I said in our email correspondence, I don't want to hold up the racing season for you so we can fix it after the season if you like, otherwise, you can send it back now and we will make it the priority at the paint shop and have it turned around in a week or less.

I think that (in this thread) you have been clear that we have taken good care of you so far and I appreciate you standing up for us. At this point, I would appreciate the opportunity to fix the mistake and to continue to show you good service, without the public hanging.

Thanks,

Sacha White


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if the non Surprise Me colors had decals as well?


----------



## Sacha White (May 25, 2005)

Corndog said:


> Does anyone know if the non Surprise Me colors had decals as well?


 No they didn't.

The reason that we went with decals for this scheme is because of the ultra fine detail in the red stripes and the repeating text. It would have been impossible to cut a mask with graphic elements that small, so printing them was the better option.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Sacha White said:


> Corndog,
> 
> I agree that it sucks and I am as disappointed as you are.
> 
> ...



Sacha, 

I am aware that $hit happens.... and while disappointed we aren't angry or feel screwed over. I've tried my best to make it clear on here that I'm more than satisfied with the response that we have recieved from you. I wouldn't hesitate to order another frame (if I could afford it!) in the future.

The point of the tread, in the beginning, was to see who else was getting a Vagen and was as jazzed about it as we were. When the frame arrived, and we noticed the problems, I wanted to see if anyone else had similar issues. 

I certainly don't want people trash talking about a situation when they don't know the details. 

-Kyle


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Sacha White said:


> No they didn't.
> 
> The reason that we went with decals for this scheme is because of the ultra fine detail in the red stripes and the repeating text. It would have been impossible to cut a mask with graphic elements that small, so printing them was the better option.



This is just a rehash of what wrote above in an edited post. 

I removed the pictures as they seemed to just be giving other people something to complain and trash talk about. That was *not* the intention of us posting them or our comments on the finish issues. We just wanted to know if anyone else out there were having similar problems and to give examples of what we were talking about. 

Sacha has been great to us on this from the beginning and I really don't want this to reflect poorly on them. I've tried very hard to show they are taking care of us.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

JJ_008 said:


> My SV when I brought it home.


Man, If I wasn't placing top 10 in A's on that bike I'd (me,not you) feel really lame.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

You seem to have an aversion to nice bikes? You don't have to be a world class racer to own world class equipment. It's enjoyable to ride, even when you're only "kind of fast".


----------



## toddre (May 17, 2004)

Corndog said:


> This is just a rehash of what wrote above in an edited post.
> 
> I removed the pictures as they seemed to just be giving other people something to complain and trash talk about. That was *not* the intention of us posting them or our comments on the finish issues. We just wanted to know if anyone else out there were having similar problems and to give examples of what we were talking about.
> 
> Sacha has been great to us on this from the beginning and I really don't want this to reflect poorly on them. I've tried very hard to show they are taking care of us.



Finally some one who realizes sh** happens and a builder who is going to bend over backwards to help.
Kudos to both you and Vanilla...


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

jmoote said:


> You seem to have an aversion to nice bikes? You don't have to be a world class racer to own world class equipment. It's enjoyable to ride, even when you're only "kind of fast".



It's definitely MY issue which is why I worded it that way. I just couldn't get past the idea that people were snickering at me if I was a tail gunner in the C's on a $7000.00 bike.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

If you'd like to post non-detailed pics, I'm dying to see these bikes that you, the lucky few, have been able to attain. 

Please share what you're comfortable with, look forward to seeing them!


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> It's definitely MY issue which is why I worded it that way. I just couldn't get past the idea that people were snickering at me if I was a tail gunner in the C's on a $7000.00 bike.


I am not that insecure to care  

No question the bike is better then me and I will do my best to acheive "middle of pack" glory in the C class. I am doing over 15 cross races this year so theirs a chance I might improve to upper pack fodder. 

If a local bike shop wants to sponsor me, please send your support packages to me. That way other racers won't know how much I really spent  .


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

No more pics???


----------



## shapelike (Sep 13, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> It's definitely MY issue which is why I worded it that way. I just couldn't get past the idea that people were snickering at me if I was a tail gunner in the C's on a $7000.00 bike.


I snicker when the person's an arrogant prick. When it's another bike nerd like myself who knows bikes are awesome and loves riding nice ones because they honestly CARE about and appreciate all the details of a nice bike I give them a high five and tell them to hammer.

I say ride the nicest bike you can afford and love it. Just don't rub it in other people's faces if *your* nicest bike is nicer than their's. Life's too short to ride shitty bikes. 

- Mike

PS. I'm in the "best bang for the buck" category of bike nerds. My geared CX bike cost me $1500 CDN and an additional $500 for race tubulars. Do I feel guilty about having tubulars when I'm tailgunning the 10am race? HELL NO, I love cross, have been working hard to get better at it and want appropriate equipment.


----------



## jmoote (Nov 29, 2007)

shapelike said:


> PS. I'm in the "best bang for the buck" category of bike nerds. My geared CX bike cost me $1500 CDN and an additional $500 for race tubulars. Do I feel guilty about having tubulars when I'm tailgunning the 10am race? HELL NO, I love cross, have been working hard to get better at it and want appropriate equipment.


Are we going to see its debut on Sunday? That should be a really sweet ride


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

CaliBuddha said:


> No more pics???


Here you go:


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow! That is f'n sick! So nice.

Out of curiosity, what did you spec for paint? Beautiful ride. Detailing looks wonderful.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

is that the surprise me color?


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes it is.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's see the other colors!


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

jmoote said:


> Are we going to see its debut on Sunday? That should be a really sweet ride


First ride on it should be tonight.


----------



## yo_eddy (Aug 3, 2008)

one_speed said:


> Wow! That is f'n sick! So nice.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what did you spec for paint? Beautiful ride. Detailing looks wonderful.


That's pretty much what I said when I saw it. As someone else mentioned, that is the Surprise Me option. The pictures don't do it justice. The best thing is it rides even better than it looks.


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

Oh man, that is nice!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

My wife's FIRST RIDE on the bike was Saturday at the USGP race (well, other than going up and down the street in the middle of the night the day before we left for the race ). She said the Vagen rode amazing... couldn't have asked for a better performing bike. Fits like a glove, shoulders great, corners well... 

Also got lots of comments from the other women that it looked hot. Now it's off having the paint fixed up and we should have it back shortly. Can't ask for anything more!


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I lined up with someone in the B's this weekend on a new SV and it's definitely a sweet ride. I thought theirs was more greenish gray than that, but it may have just been me.

And I'd definitely rather tail-gun the B's on a SV than a Surly


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

SRAM Force grey looks damn sexy on the dark grey (love gunmetal grey anyway). Enjoy the ride.


----------



## JJ_008 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have got 4 races on mine and I am so impressed with handling. It goes around corners much better then my Pinarello. Pretty smooth over the bumpy stuff too. Love it, love it, love it!


----------

